# Another Look at Medicmal Weed



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.freedomswatch.org/Edit/Blog/ ... juana.aspx

sounds like some of the most liberal pot heads in California are having 2nd thoughts??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think the commentor OrbitalShift said the only reply needed:



> I think the point here was to say that liberal drug laws are being manipulated and pushed to the extreme.(up to 99 plants in a home without prosecution) These laws may have been written with the intention of helping the sick, unfortunately they have opened the flood gates to activities that are destroying peoples lives and communities all over California. Surely this can't really be up for a partisan debate. Red state or blue we all know people who have had their lives shattered by marijuana. The naivete of the sixties is over.


'Nuff said.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

gee, why would i not be surprised....*YOU MISSED THE POINT, SON!*
or do you have aspirations of making an extra $70k this year?

"These laws may have been written with the intention of helping the sick, *unfortunately they have opened the flood gates to activities that are destroying peoples lives and communities all over California.* Surely this can't really be up for a partisan debate. Red state or blue we all know people who have had their lives shattered by marijuana. The naivete of the sixties is over. "


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is a rare appearance for me on the Politics forum, but I know of people who relied on marijuana for their appetite through cancer treatments to get through it.

Alcohol and Meth are the problem that's plaguing the US (meth especially), I've seen them both first hand. I've never seen anyone destroy their life or their family over marijuana. The gateway drug stereotype is a myth. There is plenty of things available to people and they don't need marijuana to get there.

Show me a COPS episode where a guy was on weed and had to have the cops over for homicide or a domestic.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well weed can wreck a life. My stepbrother was a star athele here in Battle Lake. He had a few MLB teams scouting him and then he got caught with weed and they stopped scouting and he went into a downward spiral. He lost alot in the last 10 years. He ahs finally got help and is better. So yes weed does wreck lives, just not in the way "drink the stuff under the sink"(meth) and alcohol.

Yeah, weed is good in moderation. My stepdad was a pastor and some of sick people in the chruch relied on it through the stages in cancer an to easse the pain of death.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

weed doesn't wreck lives misuse of it or any drug does. Its like all of our drug laws they take the wrong approach to the problem and anyone thats suggests we change that approach is labeled as "pro drug" use, so no politician dare try.

And the two legal drug producers booze and cigarettes and their washington lobby laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> The gateway drug stereotype is a myth.


I've seen many people "move up" from smoking dope, it sure seemed to be a gateway for them to end up in the proverbial gutter of life.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bobm said:


> weed doesn't wreck lives misuse of it or any drug does.


That probably sums up my position best, thanks Bob.

I still feel Alcohol and Meth cause a lot more problems then weed ever will.

My .02


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > weed doesn't wreck lives misuse of it or any drug does.
> ...


You are so right Mr. Hustad


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Chris, Booze is legal, if weed was legal do you think maybe we would have more problems? Socially and medical?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

g/o said:


> Chris, Booze is legal, if weed was legal do you think maybe we would have more problems? Socially and medical?


I can't answer that question, although one can look to other countries that have legalized it to analyze their situation afterwords.

Is there instances where pot is a problem, of course. But I look back at high school and college and where the problems were and I didn't really see pot in that equation. Go to a bar at closing time and tell me that isn't a problem (I bartended for years and had to deal with it).



> I've seen many people "move up" from smoking dope, it sure seemed to be a gateway for them to end up in the proverbial gutter of life.


So if weed were eliminated from society, that means no more meth problems right? Since there's no gateway anymore, the link would just disappear and so would Meth? I don't buy it. People "move up" because they have some problems that need fixing, weed is just a scapegoat. It's like blaming the guns for Columbine. The guns were the means to get that far, but obviously there was a bigger issue at hand and blaming guns isn't the answer.

Medical Marijuana is used for appetite, and it works. Like ALL drugs, there can be some side effects. If you see a Medical Mary Jane commercial on TV you're going to hear all the side effects just like the thousand other drug commercials on TV. For some people it's the only way they can find an appetite to eat.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Go to a bar at closing time and tell me that isn't a problem


Exactly, If weed is legal don't you think the problems (socially,medical) would increase also?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

G/O do you or anyone else on here actaully believe the fact that its not legal prevents anyone that wants it from getting it?

The so called "war on drugs" is a very expensive boondoggle, a huge government beaurcracy depends on not "winning it"


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Of course not Bobm, if I wanted beer when I wasn't old enough I could find someone to get it also. If weed becomes legal access will be much easier, and like booze and cigarettes we will have health and social issues we have not now. Should we then legalize cocaine?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

g/o said:


> If weed becomes legal access will be much easier, and like booze and cigarettes we will have health and social issues we have not now.


When I was in high school weed was more attainable than alcohol. If the gov't just legalized it and taxed the heck out of it.......okay so that's another debate. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

access is total now its readily available to anyone that wants it,however the current market is a underground market for it but its commonly available as can be.

So how would legalizing it really change anything?

My Answer: It wouldn't Other than take the criminal violence over sales turf out of it, and the horrendous cost to deal with these criminals, a cost that could then be used for medical treatment of abusers.

re cocain; Lets stick to the topic which I believe is pot these conversations always go off on tangents


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

g/o said:


> Should we then legalize cocaine?


Since the thread is about medical uses, I should note that cocaine is found in all pharmacies for medical uses.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I tend to agree somewhat with the legalization of it. Just as many lives get screwed up from alcohol, and thats legal if your 21.

I say make the legal age 21, tax the living crap out of it, than, the people that want to do it, but dont want to break the law, will pay for it. Use that money for fighting REAL harmful drugs, meth, coke, etc etc. Basically, keep the honest people honest on it. Sure there will be people who abuse it, but people do that with everything else already.

Anybody else got the munchies?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> When I was in high school weed was more attainable than alcohol.


I would agree with you 100% on that, but for many reasons it was more attainable. I have no problem with cancer victims using it, but thats not whats going on in California.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The most abused drugs in the country now are the legal ones. Alcohol and Prescription narcotics. Legalize it and see the problems from it soar.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

for atleast since the late 60's probably the only people that have some problems getting it are cancer patients. The money we've peed away over pot law enforcement issues and incarceration would of bought a ton of cancer research. Instead pot has become much more accessible much more potent and we've accomplished nothing but make drug dealers wealthy.

But lets just keep doing the same old thing, why should results be any part of the criteria for judging how we treat this issue.
:roll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bobm I could not agree with you more.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What would good ol Dave Chapelle say here?? 8)


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it would just make readily available a drug, just like alcohol, that impairs the judgement when driving.....more deaths on the road, we don't need!
we should have learned our lessons from harmless alcohol, now we want to introduce harmless pot......sorry, there is no logic in the argument.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

g/o said:


> Should we then legalize cocaine?


yeah i wouldn't have a problem with that........ :stirpot:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> it would just make readily available a drug, just like alcohol, that impairs the judgement when driving.....more deaths on the road, we don't need!
> we should have learned our lessons from harmless alcohol, now we want to introduce harmless pot......sorry, there is no logic in the argument.


how could it be more readily available its all over and anyone that wants it can easily buy it, thats the whole point! We've accomplished nothing.

*And noone said it was harmless*, although you of all people on here seem the least likey to want the nannystate morons in our government telling you what you can do with your body, but thats awhole other issue


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

bob, you have missed the point. as soon as it is legal to possess and use, the availability will become more widespread. why would we want to encourage usage by making it easier to procure? it is bad enough dealing with drunk drivers....stoned drivers will not make the road any safer.

i am having trouble understanding your angry tone here.....are you mad at the government because of the failed enforcement policies or angry because most people see this drug as criminally connected? and if so, what makes you think legalizing pot would take if out of street sales by drug dealers?

obviously this is an emotionally charged issue for you and ryan.....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> it would just make readily available a drug, just like alcohol, that impairs the judgement when driving.....more deaths on the road, we don't need!
> we should have learned our lessons from harmless alcohol, now we want to introduce harmless pot......sorry, there is no logic in the argument.


So you are in favor of banning alcohol then?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> If weed becomes legal access will be much easier, and like booze and cigarettes we will have health and social issues we have not now. Should we then legalize cocaine?


Incorrect.

Millions of people... no tens of millions of people use marijuana today. Don't kid yourself otherwise. Of those a fraction have an issue handling the responsibility. The same way that a fraction of alchol users abuses their drug of choice, marijuana users have a minority who fall into that category. It isn't about the drug, it's about the individual trying to use something. They have a general weakness in character or genetic makeup that makes them predisposed to having addiction or abuse issues.

It isn't the drug in this case. Marijuana is safer, less abused and healthier than either alcohol or tobacco.

Cocaine is entirely different. I love it when people who truly don't understand pharmacological differences in substances chime in with "BUT BUT What about XXXX?" This is strictly discussing marijuana from a general use perspective. Period. I'm NOT in favor of advocating for another other substance. Cocaine can indeed be found in pharmacies, but it is a strictly controlled substance due to its addictive properties on how it affects the mesolimbic reward pathway. This essentially makes it unlikely to ever enter into a legalization discussion. THAT is an entirely different property compared to marijuana.

Ryan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If we ban alochol my family once again be in the moonshine business


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Millions of people... no tens of millions of people use marijuana today. Don't kid yourself otherwise. Of those a fraction have an issue handling the responsibility. The same way that a fraction of alchol users abuses their drug of choice, marijuana users have a minority who fall into that category. It isn't about the drug, it's about the individual trying to use something. They have a general weakness in character or genetic makeup that makes them predisposed to having addiction or abuse issues.
> 
> It isn't the drug in this case. Marijuana is safer, less abused and healthier than either alcohol or tobacco.
> 
> ...


Well said Ryan, we agree on this.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> bob, you have missed the point. as soon as it is legal to possess and use, the availability will become more widespread. why would we want to encourage usage by making it easier to procure? it is bad enough dealing with drunk drivers....stoned drivers will not make the road any safer.
> 
> i am having trouble understanding your angry tone here.....are you mad at the government because of the failed enforcement policies or angry because most people see this drug as criminally connected? and if so, what makes you think legalizing pot would take if out of street sales by drug dealers?
> 
> obviously this is an emotionally charged issue for you and ryan.....


I dont miss the point, you do, it already is readily available to everyone that wants it period thats fact not conjecture. Making it criminal has not changed that one bit.

second I am always frustrated when the government pees away my tax dollars unwisely , the way we handle drug use in this country is a disgrace we lock up many nonviolent idiots at great expense to the tax payer while doing nothing to attemp to educate and rehabilitate them. Then let them back out and start the process all over again.

And dont tell me this is "obviously an emotional issue" thats nonsense, actually I look at it objectively and unemotionally not with the knee jerk "Oh my Gawd! drug users should be locked up" nonsense.

Any objective person would admit that because pot is now more availalble, more potent, and people use it now than they did 40 years ago when the GUVMENT decided to declare their "WAR" that maybe we should treat abusers as medical patients instead of criminals.

But like I stated in a post above the truly emotional will not even consider that, so we continue to use a failed policy.

And just for the record I dont smoke anything ever, don't drink much alchohol maybe have a couple drinks two or three times a year on holidays with family and exercise regularly.

So I am not emotionally invested in drug use by any stretch of the imagination. I view it as stupid and for the weak minded.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Some recent articles that really make the point H9494:



> From the *NYT*
> 
> *Legal Drugs Kill Far More Than Illegal, Florida Says *
> 
> ...


Maybe it is time that we start demanding all drugs be criminalized? If the standard we (or ALL OF you) are applying is how abused they are... it seems to make sense that we apply that logic fairly. These legal drugs appear to be far more dangerous. I think it would be wise for America to just play it safe and ban them all. That seems to be the logic displayed by others on this thread... I just want to make sure we are being consistent.

(btw I'm kidding about my feelings and blowing a hole in your logic...just in case you couldn't feel my dripping sarcasm)



> *Fed Up:* Pot potency claims unfounded.
> 
> Pot Potency Claims Unfounded, Study Says "Claims ... about a 20- or 30-fold increase in cannabis potency and about adverse mental health effects are not supported by the evidence"
> 
> ...


I'm sure I could bore you and go on and on.. but it is sunny Saturday..

I've got better things to do...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

pretty good ryan.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
article straight from the good old
NORML website........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I can type slower if you can't follow along H9494.

Look at the sources for the story. NORML simply gathers and consolidates them.

NORML is a highly respected organization, even though you'd like to pretend otherwise. Your little icons just proves your simplicity.

(I noticed you can't touch the story from the NYT which quoted a Florida article) further proof...


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> NORML is a highly respected organization


NORML is a nonprofit lobbying organization working to legalize marijuana. What else would one expect them to say and publish. To say they are a respected organization is nothing short of laughable. Only thing those articles prove is prescription drugs are found to be abused more than illegal drugs. Gee, I wonder if the availability of legal drugs being probable 100 times more than illegal drugs would be a factor. Especially when they so conveniently now call alcohol a drug. If NORML is a source of credibility then NAMBLA must be looking out for the welfare of our children.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

NORML is a highly respected organization

:lol: :lol: :lol:

no ryan, my funny icons show my distinct sense of humor, when you post garbage and expect others to take you serious... :lol:

i suppose NO-bama will come out in support of their agenda any day now.
i can't wait....... :lol: that would defintely put the Reverend Wright controversy to rest! :lol:


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Tax and regulate it like alcohol.

Much bigger fish to fry than nailing someone with MS because they have a bunch of plants and are selling a little on the side. Who freaking cares.

How about going after the real criminals and take serial impaired drivers off the street.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

R y a n said:


> I can type slower if you can't follow along H949
> Your little icons just proves your simplicity.


 :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

no big deal, we all know ryan goes for the personal attacks when he is helplessly without another point to support his position.... :lol:

it is a common practice of those who are frustrated.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> selling a little on the side. Who freaking cares


I do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sort of fall in between many of you. I would give anything to those sick and in pain, but I would not legalize pot for those who want to use it for entertainment.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > I can type slower if you can't follow along H949
> ...


The irony is dripping......


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Two personal attacks in the same thread, how grand!!

Demeaning instead of refuting, you sir are the epitome of class.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Two personal attacks in the same thread, how grand!!
> 
> Demeaning instead of refuting, you sir are the epitome of class.


You sir contribute nothing to the politics forum. You instead seek me out at every opportunity to put me down.

Pot. Kettle.

I could go back and review your last 30 posts, and at least 5-10 of them are trying to cut me down. Nice try at making some kind of class argument.

During that same time period, I've posted almost a hundred posts on a multitude of topics, giving my political opinion, providing supporting documentation etc... you know... trying to contribute a different angle to an issue... And NOT personally attacking people.

You just randomly pop up every so often to give a jab, thinking you are contributing to the site, when in actuality you prove you live in a glass house.

Good day.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Stop with the sarcastic putdowns and it all goes away. You can fix it, I know you can.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Drugs are great, great buisiness!! We have more people in jail than any other nation and I hear something like 80% of them are non violent drug offenders!!! Just think of all the jobs we would lose as a nation if we leagalized street drugs, thats right forget that!! :eyeroll:

Now I see drug commercials on tv all the time, never did 20 years ago hmm what happend? Remember liportor that ad with the caring hart doctor bla bla, guess they found out it kills you, I swear that ad was on tv 50 times a day. I have only one question after my rant What the heck is going on, and for you folks who would like to keep street drugs illegal, do you really think they are illegal for the best interest of society? If you do, do you think it is constitutional to have such laws.

Personally I don't need the state or the goverment to take care of me and tell me what I can or cannot do, to heck with them.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> What the heck is going on, and for you folks who would like to keep street drugs illegal, do you really think they are illegal for the best interest of society? If you do, do you think it is constitutional to have such laws.


What, would you have all fear of retribution taken away from this modern day society??

Don't fear, the day of doing what ever the hell one wants (as long as it doesn't involve power) is coming. The liberal judicial system is dealing it out for the takers and it will be by a state near you soon.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

4curlredleg.. doing whatever one wants is a good thing in my book. Of coarse there are limitations. To sum up my point of veiw I say this, my right to swing my arm stops an inch from your nose. Ya follow me!! 8) Not sure I follow you though liberals have outlawed almost anything fun in Massachusetts. No fireworks on the 4th, $50 fine if you dont have a seatbelt on, must wear helmit if you have a motor bike, no smoking anyware and the latest kick in the groin if you do not have health insurance their will be a tax penalty of $500.00 at tax time. Yes its true and I forgot a bunch. So I don't see liberals as liberals at all!!!

p.s .. I dont smoke, always wear a seatbelt and have health insurance but this intrusive Goverment know no boundrys! :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> 4curlredleg.. doing whatever one wants is a good thing in my book. Of coarse there are limitations.


Now I get it. I know exactly what you mean. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

No I don't think you do.


----------

